# 750W 8"x16"  Lathe  (4 jaw chuck question)



## Reporter (Aug 17, 2020)

Considering buying one of those 8X16 lathes because of the 1.5" head stock capabilities to meet my needs.  (Have a 11X48 Rockwell).  Appears the mini lathe is only available on eBay approx $850 delivered.

My question relates to purchasing a 5-6"_ "independent 4 jaw chuck"_ with large opening that will fit the mini lathe.   Read where some have had to open the bore diameter of the 4 jaw chuck to take advantage of the large 1.5" head thru capabilities.  I have no idea what chuck (specifications, mounting) I need to look for.


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 17, 2020)

Is this the lathe you're looking at?








						8x16" Mini Metal Lathe Automatic Variable-Speed DC Motor 2500 RPM Metalworking  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 8x16" Mini Metal Lathe Automatic Variable-Speed DC Motor 2500 RPM Metalworking at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




 I just had a look at my chuck, which is a 5" Bison 4-jaw and it has a  bore diameter of a bit over an inch.  I believe that their 
6" chucks have a bore diameter of around 1 1/2", though a 6" chuck is pretty big for an 8" lathe.  I would contact the seller
and ask what chuck mounting method is used on that machine.  As you know, a 1 1/2" spindle bore is unusually large for an
8" lathe.


----------



## Reporter (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanks for the reply...I tried to post the eBay link but wasn't allowed?  Anyway most of the sellers on ebay for this specific lathe model sell mostly sex toys!  Check out their ebay stores.   The one messaged knows little about the lathe...but I bet very helpful with vibrators 

Wish I could locate another source selling this lathe other than on eBay.  One Youtube individual mentioned installing a 6" chuck (4 jaw) on the lathe but gave no details.


----------



## mikey (Aug 17, 2020)

I would NOT buy a lathe from ebay from a seller that mainly sells sex toys. If something goes wrong with the lathe, and it very likely will, then what hope do you have of any support of any kind from the seller? This is a bad idea.

I suggest you rethink this purchase and look at Precision Matthews or Grizzly. If the lathe you need costs more than your current budget then save up until you have enough money. That's what I would do, anyway.


----------



## Reporter (Aug 17, 2020)

Somebody else must be selling these specific lathes...just can't locate another source.  They even manufacture this lathe as a  8.7 × 29.5 1100W 1.5HP Mini...more than I want. Like I mentioned I already have a Rockwell 11X48 all tooled up.


----------



## mikey (Aug 17, 2020)

I recall that someone on the forum bought one of those things from ebay. Has a 5MT spindle taper, which is huge for an 8" lathe. Not sure who else sells this lathe, sorry.


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 18, 2020)

The problem with buying Chinese lathes like this one is you will have zero product support if (or more likely when) you need it.    The large spindle bore and hardened ways are unusual for a lathe in that size range, but what you can't acertain
is how good the machine really is, and at that price I wouldn't place any bets.  It won't be even remotely as well made as
your Rockwell.  mikey's advise is sound: Grizzly and PM sell good machines and offer real product support, and yes, they'll cost more than $850.00.


----------



## Reporter (Aug 18, 2020)

Thanks guys..There are plenty of videos related to this lathe with owner is satisfaction. I bought a mini Chinese milling machine form the Little Machine Shop and am very happy with it's quality. My original post was related to four jaw fitment then this post got off track.  As I pointed out I have concern with the sellers...seems that each one only sells them as a sideline, obviously support would be limited. Still trying to locate a source that specializes in machinery before I commit (if I do).


----------



## Reporter (Aug 18, 2020)

FYI Only:  Always consider the source...checkout #1



			10 Best Benchtop Metal Lathe of 2021 | MSN Guide: Top Brands, Reviews & Prices


----------



## Hard_ware (Feb 2, 2021)

k72-160 4 jaw.  You will need to turn the lathe spindle to 65mm register then mount the 4 jaw and mark the 4 holes you have to drill for the mounting screws.  If you want to put the 3 jaw back make a thin spacer 65mm ID x 95mm OD x 1/8. Put spacer on register and then mount 5" original chuck.


----------



## macardoso (Feb 2, 2021)

mikey said:


> I would NOT buy a lathe from ebay from a seller that mainly sells sex toys


No joke lol. What a mix of products, cotton candy machines, lathes, less innocent stuff.


----------



## macardoso (Feb 2, 2021)

OK, I really got a chuckle out of this picture...


----------



## macardoso (Feb 3, 2021)

Rereading this post, I want to clarify that I am not picking on @Reporter at all. The eBay listing just had some comedic elements. We are very happy to have you here and we want to get you a good lathe. I'll stand by the sentiment that buying one from a no-name eBay seller doesn't offer you much confidence in the product quality or their ability to resolve issues. I also would not want a lathe that nobody else has since no one will be familiar with it to help you out.

Grizzly and Precision Matthews would be where I would start looking for a new machine. There are also industrial surplus houses that sell used equipment. That is where I got my lathe. They usually carry larger stuff though.


----------



## greenail (Feb 4, 2021)

here is a thread on this type lathe  https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/mx210-d-s-mt5-8x16-lathe-review.73539/page-3#post-798672

maybe the biggest problem is the banjo doesn't actually work for many threads and it needs to be modified.

I've had my headstock ripped down and I'm a bit concerned the spindle wall is too thin (3.5mm) but after a **** ton of hours tuning tweaking I have mine working ok, I just hope the spindle doesn't fracture and cause a disaster.  I tore down a 7x10 mini lathe which had stress fractures all through the spindle.


----------

